# Problema con manta eléctrica



## pascasio (Dic 25, 2011)

Buenos días. Tengo un problemilla con una manta eléctrica que me dieron hace poco.
Se trata de una manta marca Daga con dos conectores de 3 "pines" a la que la falta el mando con el que se regula la temperatura. Lo que yo querría saber es si puedo hacer algún "apaño" para poder utilizar la manta sin ese mando. 
Supongo que el mando es solo un potenciómetro o serie de potenciómetros con los que se regula la tensión que llega a las resistencias térmicas. Pongo este post por que antes de conectar la manta directamente a tensión quiero saber si puedo hacerlo sin efectos secundarios como por ejemplo estropear la manta. La manta ya no se fabrica desde hace años. Tengo que decir que tengo algunos conocimientos de electrónica, puesto que poseo el título de Técnico en Instalaciones Eléctricas y Automáticas desde hace un año, por lo tanto entiendo el lenguaje y la terminología del "gremio".
 Dejo aquí los datos de los que dispongo sobre la manta eléctrica, por si son de ayuda:

- Marca: Daga
- Modelo de manta: ME
- Referencia conectores: 2426
- 220 - 230 V
- Potencia: 2 x 80W

Y unas fotos para facilitar la ayuda: 







Aqui los conectores: 



Aquí se puede ver como de los 3 "pines" solo tienen conexión el central y uno del lateral:



Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 25, 2011)

Lo que me mosquea es 2X80 W y solo tenga dos hilos, cuando necesitaría para ello 2 lineas de resistencias por tanto 3 hilos. Prueba a medir la resistencia entre los conectores a ver cuanto da. Teniendo ese título no creo que fuese inconveniente hallar la potencia con la que trabaja si le metemos 220V.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola
Una vez que tengas las dos resistencias identificadas, con una llave de 4 posiciones, ponés: 1) las dos resitencias en serie. Sería la temperatura 1 y la menor.
2) conectás una sola de las resistencias. Sería la temperatura dos y la intermedia.
3) conectás las dos resistencias en paralelo que sería la temp 3 y la mas alta.
4) en esa posición desconectás todo y sería apagado.
Te dejo como tarea buscar con cuantos polos debe tener la llave para realizar esto.
Espera de no tener una R quemada. En ese caso, solo podrás usar una sola temperatura y si se te hace mucho calor, bajar con un dimmer electrónico.
Mucha suerte y saludos para estas fiestas.


----------



## pascasio (Dic 25, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Lo que me mosquea es 2X80 W y solo tenga dos hilos, cuando necesitaría para ello 2 lineas de resistencias por tanto 3 hilos. Prueba a medir la resistencia entre los conectores a ver cuanto da. Teniendo ese título no creo que fuese inconveniente hallar la potencia con la que trabaja si le metemos 220V.



Lo de 2x80 en un principio he pensado que sería por que al haber 2 conectores, habría 2 cirtuitos independientes. Pero después de medir la resistencia me he quedado un poco más mosqueado... Resulta que en un conector he medido resistencia entre los pines que tenían conexión y hay 1,59 KΩ pero en el otro conector nada de nada, no hay resistencia alguna. Eso me da que pensar que este quemado ese circuito, pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta.  Por otra parte aplicando lo básico para el cálculo de la potencia, ésta sería de 30 W más o menos si no me equivoco... Esto me parece un poco raro pero bueno, espero que me podáis ayudar con este pequeño problema. No es algo de vital importancia pero bueno, me gustaría poderla arreglar por que es para mi abuela que tiene mal los huesos y la necesita, y ya de paso aprendo un poco más sobre el tema de resistencias caloríficas, que nunca está de más aprender cosillas  
Gracias por la ayuda que de momento me habéis brindado.





aquileslor dijo:


> Hola
> Una vez que tengas las dos resistencias identificadas, con una llave de 4 posiciones, ponés: 1) las dos resitencias en serie. Sería la temperatura 1 y la menor.
> 2) conectás una sola de las resistencias. Sería la temperatura dos y la intermedia.
> 3) conectás las dos resistencias en paralelo que sería la temp 3 y la mas alta.
> ...



Gracias, ya había pensado en esa posible solución, utilizando una llave de 5 contactos (4 posiciones y el neutro) que ya las he utilizado alguna vez en cuadros automatizados. Además tengo bastante experiencia por que durante un tiempo colaboré en un proyecto muy "gordo" de climatización de una bodega de vinos con calderas de biomasa dónde el 60% del control tenía que hacerse con llaves y controladores (exigencias de los ingenieros que lo querían casi todo manual). Lo que tengo que averiguar es en qué estado están las resistencias pero no sé muy bien cómo hacerlo, por que como ya he puesto en el post anterior (y disculpas por postear 2 veces seguidas, no lo volveré a hacer) en un conector no he encontrado valores de resistencia, y me mosquea un poco... Había pensado en intentar sacar el circuito de la manta y poder hacerme un croquis-esquema pero es imposible, dobles costuras, doble capa de tela, etc...


----------



## lince11 (Mar 3, 2012)

Buenas,

Hace unas semanas se me estropeo una manta eléctrica y ahora quería echarle una ojeada a ver si puedo identificar el problema y solucionarlo. Adjunto dos fotos del circuito y una del tester que tengo.

Había pensado en mirar la conductividad pero mi tester no parece tener medidor de conductividad. He probado a medir con el de comprobar diodos y cuando junto las puntas se pone a 0 la pantalla. Me vale esto como medidor de conductividad ?

Las resistencias todas devuelven algún valor, el led también funciona.

El F2 con lo del diodo me devuelve 0 pero el F1 no devuelve nada. Podría ser problema del F1 ?

Alguien me podría echar una mano ?

Un saludo.


----------



## itos (Oct 19, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Me ha llegado una manta eléctrica con un mando electrónico. El síntoma que presenta es que la manta no calienta, independientemente de la posición en que se ponga el mando selector. Este mando selector es completamente electrónico, se elige el número para la temperatura mediante un pulsador.

He abierto el mando y he comprobado la resistencia que lleva la manta eléctrica, obteniendo una medición de unos 135 ohmios, por lo que supongo que la resistencia está en buen estado.
En la salida hacia el cable de la resistencia lleva un triac SMD (SanRex T3DQ6D), el cual he comprobado también, dándome buenos resultados.
Por último he comprobado la tensión que se obtiene en la salida del circuito, justo antes del cable de la resistencia, y me da unos valores muy extraños: el polímetro empieza a dar mediciones de este tipo: 5V, 0V, 3V, 0V, 15V, 0V, 30V, 0V... y así sucesivamente.
Por último me he encontrado que el circuito lleva un integrado cuya matrícula es EZ718. He buscado para ver a qué se dedica este integrado pero no encuentro absolutamente nada al respecto. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de qué es?

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano es qué más podría comprobar?
Muchas gracias a todos. ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 19, 2014)

Esos valores seguramente son porque estás midiendo en CD y las resistencias trabajan con CA, coloca una buena foto para ver el componente que mencionas. 

Saludos


----------



## itos (Oct 19, 2014)

He medido con el polímetro colocado en CA, por eso me ha extrañado mucho esa medición que me da. Comentar también que he colocado en el enchufe donde he puesto la manta eléctrica un medidor de potencia, y generalmente me marca 0 ó 1 vatio. Lo curioso es que en ciertas ocasiones tiene un pico de 100W, pero inmediatamente vuelve a 0 ó 1.

Adjunto la foto del integrado que marca EZ718. He notado que las patas 5 y 6 están en corto con un pegotito de estaño. Esto, en principio, viene así de fábrica, ya que nadie ha tocado ahí. Por eso quisiera saber qué integrado es y por qué están en corto esas dos patas.

Gracias por todo.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 19, 2014)

Vamos, lo que mides son volts [V] no watts... si te fijas el integrado tiene el númeto 358, se trata de un operacional doble LM358 y concuerda con la gotita de estaño que pone en cortocircuito las entradas de un operacional, algo que se hace cuando no se usa uno de ellos.

Trata de tomar una foto de toda la tarjeta para observar los sus componentes


----------



## itos (Oct 19, 2014)

Sí, una cosa es la tensión (voltios) que estoy midiendo en la salida del circuito, justo donde sale hacia la resistencia, y otra cosa que decía es que he puesto un medidor de potencia en el enchufe donde pongo la manta. Un medidor doméstico de estos digitales que te dan la potencia que está consumiendo el aparato que tengas enchufado. Ahí es donde digo que a veces me consume 0W o 1W llegando a veces picos de 100W.

Gracias por tus aclaraciones sobre el LM358. Efectivamente he mirado el datasheet del integrado y es correcto que esas patas estén en corto. Me había obcecado en mirar lo de EZ718y no había prestado atención a los números 358.

Adjunto la foto de todo el circuito por ambas caras.

De nuevo gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 19, 2014)

¿y esos leds encienden?, mide que el operacional 358 tenga tensión en sus terminales de alimentación para descartar que el zener (fuente sin transformador) esté dañado. ¿Ese integrado de 16 terminales qué matrícula tiene?


----------



## itos (Oct 19, 2014)

Sí, los LEDs encienden perfectamente. De hecho las funciones del aparato actúan correctamente (se puede dar al botón de subir y bajar temperatura y los LEDs responden).

He medido el 358 y me da unos 6,5 V, así que la alimentación le llega correctamente.

El integrado de 16 patas es un 74HC595, es decir, un registro de desplazamiento. Entiendo que se usará para el control de los LEDs.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 19, 2014)

Bien, ¿cómo es que determinaste que el TRIAC está en buen estado?, en la foto de la tarjeta por la vista de los integrados la terminal #3 del TRIAC parece que no está conectada a nada , sólo antes de llegar al puente marcado con un "0" se ve algo raro allí en la pista ¿qué es?


----------



## FrancoPez (Oct 19, 2014)

Primero deberian revisar los fusibles, generalmente estos controladores llevan un fusible termico como proteccion extra que siempre termina dañandose. En el caso de lince11 es F1 y con solo puentearlo veras que funciona.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 19, 2014)

FrancoPez dijo:


> Primero deberian revisar los fusibles, generalmente estos controladores llevan un fusible termico como proteccion extra que siempre termina dañandose. En el caso de lince11 es F1 y con solo puentearlo veras que funciona.



No creo que se trate del fusible por las mediciones que da el compañero y porque al menos el operacional tiene tensión


----------



## FrancoPez (Oct 19, 2014)

En los que reparé ese era el problema, todo funcionaba no así la salida, solo anula esta.

-En el caso de itos solo veo un picofusible de color verde en las imagenes, talvez no lo traiga, en ese caso habria que revisar las resistencias de 0 Ohms cerca del transistor (SCR...?) de dsalida.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 19, 2014)

Es lógico tu comentario, pero revisa las fotos y verás  a lo que me refiero, por la parte de los integrados se ve que F1 está en serie a toda la lógica de control, no habría tensión en ella si F1 estuviese abierto, ni los leds encenderían. 
Yo me atrevería a decir que el TRIAC puese estar dañado o bien su circuito de disparo; por eso pregunto ¿cómo es que el compañero dice que TRIAC está en buen estado?


----------



## FrancoPez (Oct 19, 2014)

El fusible F1 es un picofusible no un fusible termico el segundo deberia estar, si lo trae, en la salida. Habria que revisar resistencias de 0 Ohms en ese caso.


----------



## itos (Oct 20, 2014)

Para comprobar el TRIAC conecté en serie una pila con una lamparita al ánodo 1 del TRIAC saliendo por el ánodo 2. Seguidamente puenteé un instante la puerta del TRIAC con el ánodo 2, quedándose la lamparita encendida. Después hice la misma prueba pero esta vez cambiando la polaridad de la pila, ocurriendo que la lamparita también encendía.

Yo también pensé lo mismo al ver el terminal 3 del TRIAC, pero realmente sí que está conectado de alguna forma a otras partes del circuito, ya que comprobé el camino de este terminal midiendo continuidad . Adjunto foto con unas líneas rojas que indican el camino del terminal 3 del TRIAC. Decir que el otro integrado que se ve es un 12F683. Si no me equivoco es un PIC.

Ya revisé también como comentáis, las resistencias de 0 ohms así como F1, dándome todo continuidad.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 20, 2014)

Bien, ahora lo que queda por hacer es revisar que el PIC ese que mencionas genere la señal de disparo para el TRIAC. Intenta levantar el diagrama de conexión del circuito para poder determinar dónde hacer pruebas de funcionamiento


----------



## itos (Oct 20, 2014)

Se acabó. Hoy en cuanto he enchufado la manta para comprobar, de repente se ha fundido el picofusible sin motivo alguno. He comprobado la resistencia de la manta y está en corto. ¿Qué ha podido pasar?? No entiendo cómo de repente le ha ocurrido esto...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 20, 2014)

revisa los cables dentro de la manta, una resistencia de ese tipo cuando se quema generalmente se abre no se pone en corto


----------



## itos (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya revisé justo en la entrada de la resistencia (después de los cables que van hacia ella) y nada, está en corto.
En fin, muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada, a ver si en la próxima hay más suerte


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2014)

itos dijo:


> Ya revisé justo en la entrada de la resistencia (después de los cables que van hacia ella) *y nada, está en corto.*
> En fin, muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada, a ver si en la próxima hay más suerte



¿ Y como llegaste a esa conclusión ?
Para medir una resistencia de bajo valor con multímetro hay que tomar algunos recaudos previos.


----------



## itos (Oct 25, 2014)

Me dio 0 ohmios en el polímetro.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 25, 2014)

¿A ver a ver, haz desconectado la manta para hacer esa medición y medido aparte para cerciorarte que es la manta?


----------



## fosquito (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola, me gustaria saber q*UE* le ha podido pasar a una manta electrica q*UE* compre en el lidl, q*UE* ha dejado de funcionar.Lo gracioso es q*UE* ya descambie otra p*OR-*q*UE* a la semana le paso lo mismo dejo de funcionar, no enciende.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2015)

fosquito dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria saber q*UE* le ha podido pasar a una manta electrica q*UE* compre en el lidl, q*UE* ha dejado de funcionar.Lo gracioso es q*UE* ya descambie otra p*OR-*q*UE* a la semana le paso lo mismo dejo de funcionar, no enciende.
> 
> Gracias.




¿ Y que comprobaciones hiciste ?



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. *Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.*


----------



## fosquito (Ene 14, 2015)

Ninguna, pero me gustaria comprobar con ayuda de ustedes que es lo que ha podido pasar.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2015)

fosquito dijo:


> Ninguna, pero me gustaria comprobar con ayuda de ustedes que es lo que ha podido pasar.
> 
> Gracias.



Lee el tema completo y controla lo que se comenta.


----------



## fosquito (Ene 18, 2015)

Hola, desde hace unos dias la manta electrica no funciona, el mando no va, ha dejado de encender la luz del mando.
He desmontado el mando y le he hecho un par de fotos para que me ayudeis.
He comprobado que corriente le entra.He comprobado las resistencias y los condensadores y van( eso creo).Entre las dos resistencias grandes lleva un picofusible?? lo he quitado para comprobar si esta roto.Pero no se porque el led no enciende. que es lo que no va ??


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 18, 2015)

Si es un fusible, (se ve en la foto de tu 5to post), también tiene otro fusible  (F2) envuelto como en una especie de termoajustable, revísalo también.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2015)

fosquito dijo:


> Hola, desde hace unos dias la manta electrica no funciona. . .




*Mensaje temporal:*

Eliminé las imágenes de tu otro tema para que las puedas subir aquí.


----------



## fosquito (Ene 18, 2015)

Para medir los dos fusibles, deberia pitar con continuidad con el polimetro??
Es que 
no se como medirlos bien

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 18, 2015)

sip, deben de ser un corto circuito a través de ellos


----------



## fosquito (Ene 18, 2015)

Ninguno pita= estan rotos??
Uno es de 2A 102C, lo compro mas grande???


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 18, 2015)

Están volados entonces. Consigue de la misma capacidad de corriente, poniendo unos más grandes corres el riesgo de dañar la etapa de control del circuito.
Antes de colocar los nuevos fusibles revisa nuevamente el TRIAC que maneja la resistencia que no esté en corto así como también revisa que el zener de la fuente de alimentación tampoco esté quemado


----------



## fosquito (Ene 18, 2015)

No se si esta bien medir los TRIAC en la placa pero esto es lo que me ha dado.
Primer TRIAc entre MT1 – MT2 = Infinito entre MT2 – G = Infinito y  MT1 – G = 753 y al reves 1196.
El otro entre MT1 – MT2 = Infinito entre MT2 – G = Infinito yMT1 – G = infinito y al reves 748

Cual es el zener de la Placa?? He medido los 4 diodos que veo y dan bien.


Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 18, 2015)

Bien, parece que el TRIAC está en buen estado, el zener (creo que se trata de uno) es el que se ve del mismo lado que F1 y F2 pero que está cerca del electrolítico, es de color rojo y de vidrio. Revisa que ese no esté en corto


----------



## fosquito (Ene 18, 2015)

Donde esta en la foto??


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 18, 2015)

Perdón, estaba guiándome en las fotos que compartió lince11 en el post 5, el PCB de tu manta es muy parecido pero no tiene ese diodo que menciono .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

Podría estar del otro lado como montaje superficial smd   

Foto del otro lado


----------



## fosquito (Ene 20, 2015)

Bueno, os cuento lo que he hecho.
He comprado un fusible para el F2 de las mismas caracteristicas, pero para el F1 he ternido algo de problemas ya que se trata de una resistencia electrica metalica ( creo que se dice) de poco Ohm y no la he encontrado, por lo que le he puesto otro fusible como el F2.
No se si he hecho bien pero funciona.

Gracias


----------



## Rraxx (Feb 14, 2015)

A mi me acaba de pasar algo parecido, acaba de dejar de funcionar la manta, pero las dos resitencias que hay al lado del F1 estan como quemadas, el F1 parece normal, que valor son esas resitencias?

La manta no sa señales de vida al conectarla a la red, ni led ni nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2015)

¿ Fotos                   ?


----------



## Rraxx (Feb 14, 2015)

Ahi van las fotos, las resitencias parecen quemadas, lo estara tambien el F2 que esta entre ellas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2015)

Primero de todo desoldá los cables que van a la almohadilla propiamente dicha y medilos con el tester a ver cuantos Ohms  marcan.

También estaría bueno una foto de abajo de la plaqueta.


----------



## fosquito (Feb 14, 2015)

Es algo diferente a la mia, pero te puedo decir que las resistencias de la mia son de 4,7 Kohm( amarillo lila rojo dorado ) por si te sirve.
La mia ha dejado de calentar, le entra corriente a la manta pero no calienta, no se si se ha cortado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2015)

fosquito dijo:


> Es algo diferente a la mia, pero te puedo decir que las resistencias de la mia son de 4,7 Kohm( amarillo lila rojo dorado ) por si te sirve.
> La mia ha dejado de calentar, le entra corriente a la manta pero no calienta, no se si se ha cortado.



Misma recomendación



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero de todo desoldá los cables que van a la almohadilla propiamente dicha y medilos con el tester a ver cuantos Ohms  marcan.


----------



## fosquito (Feb 14, 2015)

He comprobado la salida de la fuente a la manta y me da unos 50 voltios , cuando llegan al adartador que tiene la manta tiene un diodo q parece estar bien, pero la resistencia de la manta no va no me marca nada como si estubiera cortada.

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 14, 2015)

fosquito dijo:


> He comprobado la salida de la fuente a la manta y me da unos 50 voltios , cuando llegan al adartador que tiene la manta tiene un diodo q parece estar bien, pero la resistencia de la manta no va no me marca nada como si estubiera cortada.
> 
> Gracias



Hola, ¿que es lo que parece que es un diodo?, alguna foto


----------



## Rraxx (Feb 15, 2015)

A ver si consigo otro soldador y me pongo a ello, q el mio se ha roto la resistencia.


----------



## fosquito (Feb 15, 2015)

Esta es la conexion a la manta donde se ve el diodo( medido y bueno)


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 15, 2015)

fosquito dijo:


> Esta es la conexion a la manta donde se ve el diodo( medido y bueno)




Si es así entonces hay que sospechar del cableado interno de la manta, para eso tienes que deshilachar una parte de ella para tener acceso al cableado y revisar que no halla falsos, de igual forma revisar continuidad en la resistencia (cable flexible cubierto generalmente de silicon)


----------



## jefar (Mar 2, 2020)

El problema es que me gusta la electronica, pero no tengo mucha idea, a parte de medir diodos, resistencias y poco mas, normalmente intento reparar las cosas, pero no lo consigo, ahora mismo tengo una manta electrica que no funciona, enchufas y parpadea el numero de la potencia, pero no calienta, no se si el problema puede estar en el tiristor C106 u otra cosa, si me podeis ayudar a comprobarla y explicarme porque, y como comprobar estaria muy agradecido, os dejo una foto del mando, la manta la he comprobado y las resistencias estan bien una mide 250 ohm y la otra 475 ohm.
Gracias,


----------



## rolins (Ene 7, 2021)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, me gusta trastear con la electronica, pero mis conocimientos son pocos, por lo que vengo a pedir ayuda.
Tengo una manta electrica, que se le ha fundido el fusible termico (AUPO 102ºC 2A 250V) lo he sustituido ha funcionado como poco mas de 30 segundos y se ha vuelto a quemar, a simple vista todo parece estar bien.
Cual es el problema para que se vuelva a fundir de nuevo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2021)

Pues seguramente que lo que lo hace fundirse está mal.
Osea la manta en si.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

rolins dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, me gusta trastear con la electronica, pero mis conocimientos son pocos, por lo que vengo a pedir ayuda.
> Tengo una manta electrica, que se le ha fundido el fusible termico (AUPO 102ºC 2A 250V) lo he sustituido ha funcionado como poco mas de 30 segundos y se ha vuelto a quemar, a simple vista todo parece estar bien.
> Cual es el problema para que se vuelva a fundir de nuevo?
> 
> Un saludo.


Podría ser que parte de la resistencia eléctrica de la manta esté en cortocircuito y el exceso de consumo provoque el salto del fusible.
¿ Tienes la posibilidad de conseguir una pinza amperométrica ?, en caso afirmativo mide el consumo de la manta.


----------



## rolins (Ene 7, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podría ser que parte de la resistencia eléctrica de la manta esté en cortocircuito y el exceso de consumo provoque el salto del fusible.
> ¿ Tienes la posibilidad de conseguir una pinza amperométrica ?, en caso afirmativo mide el consumo de la manta.


Hola, no tengo posibilidad de conseguir ninguna pinza.
Hay otra alternativa para saber el consumo?

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

rolins dijo:


> Hola, no tengo posibilidad de conseguir ninguna pinza.
> Hay otra alternativa para saber el consumo?
> 
> Un saludo.


Existe una forma indirecta y muy sutil.

1) Reemplaza el fusible nuevamente.
2) Enciende algunas luces de la habitación donde te encuentres, si son de filamento mejor.
3) Conecta la manta y trata de distinguir si la iluminación disminuye de intensidad así sea de forma sutil.

Si esto se hace evidente, la manta consume en exceso.
Si quieres, antes de que el fusible se queme desconecta la manta y vuelve a efectuar la comprobación esperando unos 30 segundos entre prueba y prueba.    

Otra alternativa es que te armes una lámpara "Serie" y conectas la manta ahí


----------



## rolins (Ene 7, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podría ser que parte de la resistencia eléctrica de la manta esté en cortocircuito y el exceso de consumo provoque el salto del fusible.
> ¿ Tienes la posibilidad de conseguir una pinza amperométrica ?, en caso afirmativo mide el consumo de la manta





Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe una forma indirecta y muy sutil.
> 
> 1) Reemplaza el fusible nuevamente.
> 2) Enciende algunas luces de la habitación donde te encuentres, si son de filamento mejor.
> ...


Hola, este sistema me parece algo complicado para mi, teniendo encuenta que no soy experto en electronica.
si consigo una pinza que amperaje debe consumir la manta?

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

rolins dijo:


> Hola, este sistema me parece algo complicado para mi, teniendo encuenta que no soy experto en electronica.
> si consigo una pinza que amperaje debe consumir la manta?
> 
> Un saludo.


O directamente lleva la manta a un electricista que le controle el consumo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rolins (Ene 7, 2021)

creo que como dices se la llevare a alguien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 7, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Existe una forma indirecta y muy sutil.
> 
> 1) Reemplaza el fusible nuevamente.
> 2) Enciende algunas luces de la habitación donde te encuentres, si son de filamento mejor.
> ...


Eso solo funcionará si están en el mismo circuito, lo normal sería que los enchufes estuvieran en otro y para percibir el bajón en ese caso sería porque la manta hace caer la tensión de la casa entera que viene por cables de al.menos 6mm² y eso ya es mucho pedir.

Si la instalación es antigua, muy pero que muy antigua o si usas una toma del circuito de alumbrado podría funcionar.

Lo de la lámpara serie si, por supuesto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2021)

rolins dijo:


> "si consigo una pinza que amperaje debe consumir la manta?"
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola a todos , eso depende de dos cosas : potenzia en Watts de la manta y tensión de la RED Electrica local.
La curriente consumida en Amperes es la potenzia en Watts dibidida por la tensión de la RED Electrica local.
Habrias que saper la potenzia en Watts de la manta en questón , quizaz esa información hay inpresa en el.
!Nunca canbie lo fusible termico por otro mas valiente ( mas fuerte) , si el si quema es porque algo te va malo y es TU seguridad !.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 7, 2021)

Lo típico en una manta es de entre 100 y 200 Watts como mucho . . .  para los 230 Vac de España sería entre 0,4 y 0,9 Amperes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2021)

Si hay cortocirculito hará baja un poco la iluminación, si no hay 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## chiqui862 (Ene 14, 2021)

Hola, tengo una manta Silvercrest, que primero se le fue el térmico, lo sustituí y salió andando, pero ahora hago mediciones y el voltaje llega a los terminales de conexión en la manta, pero no calienta, no tengo claro si funciona por frecuencia, ya que tiene un terminal con un activo en el centro y una espiral por el exterior tipo malla, asumo que calienta así. ¿Alguien puede poner una foto nítida de las conexiones de la clavija de la manta? Para ver si el hilo espiral exterior va soldado o no, ya que la que puso fosquito, se ven pero difuminadas. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2021)

Y si eres tu quien coloca las fotos?
Tienes minimo un tester/multimetro y lo sabes usar?


----------



## chiqui862 (Ene 16, 2021)

Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 16, 2021

A ver, esa respuesta está fuera de contexto, por supuesto a un electrónico lo primero que se le enseña es a manejar herramientas, testes, osciloscopios, generadores de señal...pedí la foto para comprobar el cableado que desolde, pues el cable tiene un activo central y una espiral exterior de un hilo más fino, voltaje llega (110v) continua. Por eso cité si pudiera funcionar por frecuencia. Solo deseo saber la conexión correcta en la manta. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2021)

No entiendo que la respuesta esté fuera de contexto , tu tienes la manta en mano y puedes sacarle fotos , alguno de nosotros debería tener casualmente una igual y desarmarla ¿? 

El cordón resistencia es como dices , una soguita aislante y flexible con un alambrito (resistencia de nicrome)  enroscado encima. Si hay una punta del alambrito desconectada o está rota en algún lado , eso no anda.

No calienta por frecuencia sino por efecto Joule.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 16, 2021)

chiqui862 dijo:


> Solo deseo saber la conexión correcta en la manta. Gracias


Mira unos post anteriores a éstos
Problema con manta eléctrica

De nada


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 16, 2021)

Ahí falta un cable que debería salir de la manta e ir soldado al diodo.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 3, 2021)

Buenas, os comento, he desmontado una manta eléctrica, si, de estas que las conectas a la red y con un mando que lleva, deslizas hacia arriba y abajo, para mas calor o menos calor, bueno, el tema es que dejó de funcionar, la desmonté y se compone de una Pletina larga, que va haciendo contacto con otras mas pequeñas y en función de eso calienta más o menos.

Lleva un circuito integrado "HEF401068T" es un Trigger Schmitt que lo que creo que hace es conmutar mas rápido o mas lento al TRIAC, para calentar más o menos la manta eléctrica, no se el porque no funciona, he medido condensadores, diodos, resistencias, etc. y no funciona, yo creo que el integrado está dañado, porque ahora me saca 230 V directamente, independientemente de en que posición se encuentre, se me ha ocurrido calcar el diagrama en una Libreta para así entenderlo mejor, pero es que no entiendo nada, creo que está todo correcto. 

¿Alguien me podría  explicar como funciona o dar alguna opinión sobre que es lo que puede estar pasando?
Hay cosas que no entiendo, como lo del condensador de 25 V, le llega Fase al Positivo, al igual que al transistor "BC856" también le llega fase directa a la Base, no lo entiendo, ¿No se quema? Al integrado, le llega Fase al PIN 14 que es el VDD y al Vss creo que no le llega neutro, porque al medir entre los dos no hay tensión ¿Tiene que llegar 230 V a un integrado? Nunca he visto un integrado con 230 V de alimentación, no se, son muchas las dudas, analicen el diagrama y opinen, porque hay muchas cosas que no le encuentro sentido en el circuito, pero está correctamente dibujado. Os adjunto PDF del integrado.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 3, 2021)

Bueno seria que reemplaces cada pata por su subcircuito para que se entienda mejor


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 3, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno seria que reemplaces cada pata por su subcircuito para que se entienda mejor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261591


Acabo de editar el mensaje justo ahora de comentar tu esto, ese es el diagrama del circuito exactamente, Ahi pone V+ y GND y al circuito le llega Fase en V+


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 3, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno seria que reemplaces cada pata por su subcircuito para que se entienda mejor
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261591



Supongo que asi te aclare mas, Queria hacerlo como antes, pero viendose la parte interba, pero se me enredaba más, he numerado los pines acorde al integrado SALUDOS!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 4, 2021)

aca hay algo que no esta bien


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2021)

Yo no le encuentro sentido a ninguno de los dos esquemas. Pero si huele un poco de que va la cosa.

Mi suposición (que de seguro es errónea) es que los transistores funcionan como detector de cruce por cero. El capacitor es descargado en cada ciclo y dependiendo del tiempo de carga dispara el Triac.

Es mas fácil revisar que no haya resistencias quemadas en la parte del deslizador o que el capacitor se encuentre bien. Menos el integrado y quizá el capacitor, todos los demás componentes son triviales de medir.

Tal vez fotos de ambas cara del circuito impreso sirva para echar un poco mas de luz (y de repararse, calor).


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo no le encuentro sentido a ninguno de los dos esquemas. Pero si huele un poco de que va la cosa.
> 
> Mi suposición (que de seguro es errónea) es que los transistores funcionan como detector de cruce por cero. El capacitor es descargado en cada ciclo y dependiendo del tiempo de carga dispara el Triac.
> 
> ...


Me e equivocado en los esquemas, me lío a la hora de plasmarlo, lo he corregido y este creo que si que está correcto, os paso la foto del esquema corregido y  os mando la foto de la placa para que podais verla, un dato que quiero decir, es que los dos pines que se ve que falta soldadura es donde iva un neón, que lo quite porque no enciende, en esos dos pines llgan 73V creo que deberia de llegar más tensión para que prendiese ¿Verdad? será por las resistencia que estan mal, aunque las he medido, otro dato que quiero dar, es que varias resistencias SMD de las que estan en serie me dan valores bastante por debajo, pero luego las quito y las mido fuera y me da bien. Al integrado le llegan 1,27 Volt mas o menos, en la parte de Alimentación positiva le llega Fase directa, y el negativo lo coge de los condensadores, no entiendo eso, que le llegue fase directa a un Integrado ¿¿¿QUEEE??? Os adjunto también otra foto de la placa pintada con permanente azul para que sepais, le que esta detras de la placa, osea a que pin va. GRACIAS POR VUESTRA COLABORACIÓN SALUDOOS!!!!!! 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 4, 2021



capitanp dijo:


> aca hay algo que no esta bien
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261671


Yo también lo veo extraño eso, pero lo miro y es así, revisa la modificacion del esquema que e hecho y unos fotos de placa que he mandado para que saqueis conclusiones, también he de decir que al integrado le llegan 1,17 volts mas o menos


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> un neón, que lo quite porque no enciende, en esos dos pines llgan 73V creo que deberia de llegar más tensión para que prendiese ¿Verdad?



Creo que eran mínimo unos 60 y pico de volts para que encienda.



Adorisman dijo:


> Al integrado le llegan 1,27 Volt mas o menos



Hay que revisar el porque, ya que es poca tensión.



Adorisman dijo:


> en la parte de Alimentación positiva le llega Fase directa, y el negativo lo coge de los condensadores, no entiendo eso, que le llegue fase directa a un Integrado ¿¿¿QUEEE???



En realidad no le llega la tensión de linea porque es tomado como referencia y se hace una fuente, por lo que veo, resistiva.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Creo que eran mínimo unos 60 y pico de volts para que encienda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No entiendo eso, llegar, si que le llega tensión de L, yo mido continuidad y me da con la fase de entrada, va directo, me impresiona eso, no lo entiendo.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> No entiendo eso, llegar, si que le llega tensión de L, yo mido continuidad y me da con la fase de entrada, va directo, me impresiona eso, no lo entiendo.


Busca fuentes sin transformador y veras muchos ejemplos. (Muchas son con caída de tensión por capacitor, otras por resistencias).

Revisa, limpia y resuelda esa conexión. Luego vuelve a medir si aun hay 1v en el integrado.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Busca fuentes sin transformador y veras muchos ejemplos. (Muchas son con caída de tensión por capacitor, otras por resistencias).
> 
> Revisa, limpia y resuelda esa conexión. Luego vuelve a medir si aun hay 1v en el integrado.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 261691


Ahi esta bien, ese trozo que se ve que le falta la pista, que es donde va el foco neón cuando lo desoldé me lleve la pista sin querer, pero esta correcto


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2021)

No, no, ya se que se te levanto una pista. Yo digo la que esta arriba, que seria el terminal de una de las resistencias que están del otro lado.

Ademas, por lo que veo tienes mal dibujado un diodo en el esquema, donde esta el capacitor, el diodo que esta del otro lado de las pistas no es un diodo común, estoy casi seguro que es un zener (Habría que ver el codigo en el cuerpo para asegurarse). Comprueba que no este quemado.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> No, no, ya se que se te levanto una pista. Yo digo la que esta arriba, que seria el terminal de una de las resistencias que están del otro lado.
> 
> Ademas, por lo que veo tienes mal dibujado un diodo en el esquema, donde esta el capacitor, el diodo que esta del otro lado de las pistas no es un diodo común, estoy casi seguro que es un zener (Habría que ver el codigo en el cuerpo para asegurarse). Comprueba que no este quemado.


Lo he vuelto a resoldar, de todas maneras estaba correcto, aunque se viese un poco extraña la soldadura, respecto a lo del zener puede ser que si sea, los confundo mucho con los diodos, Pone 8V2 55C, lo he buscado en internet y si que es un diodo zener, y creo que esta correcto, lo he desoldado y lo he medido en medición de diodos, me da 0,724 y cambiando de polaridad nada. Creo que esta correcto. ¿No?


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 4, 2021)

Los transistores, parecen formar un circuito de disparo por cruce por cero que actúan sobre un inversor. La salida de ese es anulada/habilitada por otras dos compuertas que actúan como oscilador.

Por lo que veo, si el capacitor de 1uF esta desvalorizado o en corto la manta debería calentar sin importar la posición del selector. Por ahora descartaría un problema ahí.

Si el capacitor de 220uF esta mal va a tirar la tensión al piso causando muchos problemas. También puede darse el caso de que haya una resistencia en la serie que baja la tensión que este desvalorizada.

Otra es que el integrado en si este mal, lo raro es que, con la llave selectora se puede hacer que caliente o bien mucho o bien nada.

Por lo pronto hay que ver porque la tensión en el integrado es de 1v. Si ya has medido las resistencias que están del otro lado de las pistas, las de 33k y están en valor, yo dudaría del capacitor, si tienes a mano cambia el de 220uF. También prueba el diodo SMD que va a ese capacitor que no este abierto o en corto.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 4, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Los transistores, parecen formar un circuito de disparo por cruce por cero que actúan sobre un inversor. La salida de ese es anulada/habilitada por otras dos compuertas que actúan como oscilador.
> 
> Por lo que veo, si el capacitor de 1uF esta desvalorizado o en corto la manta debería calentar sin importar la posición del selector. Por ahora descartaría un problema ahí.
> 
> ...


Ahora, la manta saca 230V a la salida, directos, sin estar los contactos de Temperatura 1 2 3 y 4, ninguno de ellos esta en ninguna temperatura y saca 230V a la salida, el condensador de 1uF 100V lo he medido y me da un valor de 0,98uF, por lo que esta correcto, los transistores los he medido y estan correctos, el condensador de 220uF 16V esta correcto , el triac tambien esta correcto, faltaria ver el porque no llegar esos 8V o 5V al integrado, cuando lo desmonte, por un momento me funciono y dije, anda, si que funciona, medi tensiones en el integrado y si que llegaban 8V, y al ponerlo en la temperatura 1 a la salida la tension oscilaba entre 75 ,90V, 75,90V, en la temperatura 2  120V 140V 160V y en la temperatura 3 230V, cortaba 230V cortaba y en la 4 230V Fijos. me funciono por un rato y dije, pues si que funciona, y me puse a ver el porque el piloto no encendia, lo desoldé, y no se que paso que la manta ya me dejo de funcionar hasta estas condiciones que te comento, algo extraño, no se el porque no llegan esos 8V de antes, las resistencias de 33k estan perfectas todas, 32,6K miden mas o menos, ya no se que mirar me hace pensar que el integrado, pero no me explico el porque no le llegan esos 8V, cosas de la vida, seguire estudiandolo a ver. , y el diodo SMD tambien esta correcto, he revisado la placa de arriba a abajo


----------



## frica (Feb 6, 2021)

Buenos dias a todos:

Tengo una manta eléctrica DAGA MODELO N2, de 60W (según la etiqueta). El mando tiene 4 posiciones de calor y al parece ser, no calienta como lo hacía con anterioridad. Quiero abrirle el mando para hacer mediciones a los componentes pero... no veo forma de abrirlo sin usar la fuera BRUTA. No tiene tornillos (ni visibles ni ocultos). He probado tal como lo hago para abrir postátiles o móviles (con una pestaña de guitarra), he probado con un destornillador haciendo palanca... y no cede fácilmente. Seguro que es muy simple y algunos os lleváis las manos a la cabeza. A ver si me podéis echar una mano.



Aquí está el mando:



Por el otro lado, vemos que no hat tornillos. Como veis tiene marcas del uso de un destornillador plano. Y no quiero cargarme el mando al usar la fuerza fruta.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 6, 2021)

frica dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos:
> 
> Tengo una manta eléctrica DAGA MODELO N2, de 60W (según la etiqueta). El mando tiene 4 posiciones de calor y al parece ser, no calienta como lo hacía con anterioridad. Quiero abrirle el mando para hacer mediciones a los componentes pero... no veo forma de abrirlo sin usar la fuera BRUTA. No tiene tornillos (ni visibles ni ocultos). He probado tal como lo hago para abrir postátiles o móviles (con una pestaña de guitarra), he probado con un destornillador haciendo palanca... y no cede fácilmente. Seguro que es muy simple y algunos os lleváis las manos a la cabeza. A ver si me podéis echar una mano.
> 
> ...


Si lees unas paginas más atrás yo tengo un problema parecido, y la manta electrica, es la misma que la tuya, el mando tienes que abrirlo a la fuerza llevabunas pestañas por dentro que al final cuando lo abres se parten, esta hecho para que se rompa y punto.


----------



## frica (Feb 6, 2021)

Gracias Adorisman por tu comentario. Justamente antes de escribir me leí todos los mensajes del foro (incluso tomé algunas notas, como suelo hacer) y sí que vi tus mensajes con la misma marca de manta eléctrica. Releí mi mensaje y no quedó claro el síntoma. La manta se calienta, pero al parecer no con la misma intensidad que lo hacía antes. Ya les cuento como me va la operación de abrir el mando. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 6, 2021)

frica dijo:


> Gracias Adorisman por tu comentario. Justamente antes de escribir me leí todos los mensajes del foro (incluso tomé algunas notas, como suelo hacer) y sí que vi tus mensajes con la misma marca de manta eléctrica. Releí mi mensaje y no quedó claro el síntoma. La manta se calienta, pero al parecer no con la misma intensidad que lo hacía antes. Ya les cuento como me va la operación de abrir el mando. ¡Gracias!


Mi problema es que no calentaba, lo abrí y si que calentaba pero al final dejó de funcionar y ya está, yo he pedido el integrado, porque creo que está* [Término innecesariamente vulgar para un foro Técnico]*, cuando lo abras miras mis fotos, seguramente es la misma placa, tambien comprueba los 8 V que le llegan al integrado


----------



## frica (Feb 14, 2021)

Hola Adorisman. Ya abrí el mando. Use´una sierra de dientes finos para abrirlo lo más limpio posible. Efectivamente la PBC parecen iguales (casi). el *integrado *es diferente* (un CD40106BM - CD40106B CMOS Hex Schmitt-Trigger Inverters*) pero tienen la misma fucnción, al menos por el nombe. Por cierto, he medido el valor ohmico de la resistencia de calor. Fijaos en la foto y marcado con flechas rojas los puntos de medición. entiendo que la manta tendrá sólo una resistencia térmica. Obtuve 837 ohmios. No se si es lo normal. Lo medí en placa. Entiendo que si hay resistores en paralelo, su efecto podría hacer bajar la resistencia medida. Es decir la resistencia térmica podría tener 837 ohmios o MÁS.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 14, 2021)

Esos 837 Ohms, si no calculo mal, da unos 60W a máxima potencia (220v). Comprueba las tensiones mencionadas anteriormente (que haya, por ejemplo, 8V en el integrado) y que los contactos del deslizador hacen buen contacto sobre la placa.

Por las dudas pon fotos de ambos lados de la placa para ver si es la misma de Adorisman.

(Máxima precaución al manejarlo destapado y alimentado ya que hay tensión de red y puede ser entre desagradable y mortal).


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 14, 2021)

Exacto, comprueba que le llega alimentacion al integrado, y envianos una foto que se vea la placa completa


----------



## frica (Feb 14, 2021)

¡ohhh justo los 60W que tiene este modelo de manta eléctrica! No se me ocurrió usar la fórmula V^2/R. ¡bien bien!! Eso significa que la resistencia térmica no está deteriorada ni semirota.

Os pasó las fotografías de la PBC. 


switchxxi dijo:


> y que los contactos del deslizador hacen buen contacto sobre la placa.



Por cierto esos contactos tienen una línea oscura. Al pasar suave mi uña, no parece un surco del uso (¡¡la manta tiene 20 años!!) así que voy a ver si limpio esa linea, por si incrementa la resistencia entre el deslizador y los contactos de la placa.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 14, 2021)

Tu problema era que no te calentaba nada? ¿O si que te calentaba pero poco? ¿A ti el piloto Neón se te encendia?


----------



## frica (Feb 14, 2021)

Os dejo también las mediciones de las resistencias de la PBC. He usado mi viejo multímetro comprado en un bazar chino hace años. Y mi nuevo y de mejor calidad multímetro, comprado hace unas semanas. Las medidas las hago siempre en doble sentido, cambiando las puntas de prueba. Por ejemplo para R4, me da dos valores diferentes. Y para R5 y R6 también (en un sentido me daba 0,85 Mohm y en el otro en torno a 1,0 Mohm). en rojo pongo los valores medidos fuera de la tolerancia. Aún midiendo en placa, la mayoría de los valores me dan buenos. Se que para confirmar si esos valores rojos medidos, son correctos, debería desoldar las resistencias. R1 mide 10 veces menos (en ambos sentidos) que el valor nominal. Seguramente algún resistor en paralelo.



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 14, 2021



Adorisman dijo:


> Tu problema era que no te calentaba nada? ¿O si que te calentaba pero poco? ¿A ti el piloto Neón se te encendia?


Mi problema era que parecía calentar menos de lo acostumbrado. El piloto enciende sin problema. Yo para confirmar lo que me dijo mi mujer, la probé un día. Y si me daba impresión de que calentaba bien, pero... en la mitad de la superficie de la manta apenas se percibía el calor. No tengo seguridad 100% de que el problema sea real,


----------



## frica (Feb 15, 2021)

Más medidas "en placa", esta vez diodos y condensadores electrolíticos. Junto con las medidas de resistencias ya publicada, pueden que sirvan de referencia para aquellos que tengan una manta del mismo modelo. Así si alguien mide valores significativamente diferentes, podría ser indicio de que algñun componente esté mal.



El diodo D3 marca valor en inversa, seguramente por tener algún resistor en paralelo.

Las medidas "en placa" de condensadores electrolíticos, usando mi capacímetro, y también mi nuevo multímetro :



Ambos parecen estar correctos en capacidad y ESR.


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 17, 2021)

Yo llegue a la conclusion de que fue el integrado, cuando termine de hablar en este foro lo desoldé y una vez desoldado, si que me llegan los 8V al circuito, por ende el integrado, creo que estaba en corto y haria caer la tensión hasta el punto de no hacer lucir la bombilla ni que funcionase el circuito , llevo 2 semanas esperando a que venga el integrado de china, ya os contare algo cuando me llegue y lo cambie


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 17, 2021)

Ese integrado es muy corriente, ¿no tienes  ninguna tienda de componentes por ahí?


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 17, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ese integrado es muy corriente, ¿no tienes  ninguna tienda de componentes por ahí?


Tengo una cercana pero llame y no le tenian, es una tienda de componentes electronicos pero no se que les pasa ultimamente, pero cada vez que llamo nunca tienen nada, recurri a nuestros amigos los Chinos, que lo tienen todo, no creo que tarde mas de 1 semana en llegar, de todas maneras no es una cosa que tenga prisa en arreglarlo, por eso lo pedi a china, mas que nada por comodidad de no moverme, a otra tienda a las afueras de mi localidad


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 17, 2021)

Adorisman dijo:


> pero no se que les pasa ultimamente, pero cada vez que llamo nunca tienen nada,


Eso me pasa con la tienda de aquí, pero desde hace años 😔😅
Por eso terminamos acumulando placas. 🙃


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 17, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso me pasa con la tienda de aquí, pero desde hace años 😔😅
> Por eso terminamos acumulando placas. 🙃


Rayte


----------



## frica (Feb 28, 2021)

hola de nuevo Adorisman:

Una pregunta, para realizar medidas de voltaje en la PBC, tienen que colocar la pieza de plástico con el botón deslizado (o como se llame) con las posiciones 1 a 4. Pero al estar abierta la carcasa de plástico, ¿como colocas la PBC junto al botón deslizador sin que se mueva y pierda contacto con la láminas de la PBC? ¿y luego cómo haces mediciones si un lado de la pbc está oculta? 

Por cierto, ¿te llegó el integrado?


----------



## Adorisman (Feb 28, 2021)

frica dijo:


> hola de nuevo Adorisman:
> 
> Una pregunta, para realizar medidas de voltaje en la PBC, tienen que colocar la pieza de plástico con el botón deslizado (o como se llame) con las posiciones 1 a 4. Pero al estar abierta la carcasa de plástico, ¿como colocas la PBC junto al botón deslizador sin que se mueva y pierda contacto con la láminas de la PBC? ¿y luego cómo haces mediciones si un lado de la pbc está oculta?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿te llegó el integrado?


Buenas, justo me has pillado con el movil y me acaba de llegar el mensaje del foro, te comento, Para hacer las mediciones destapado tienes que puentear los contactos para que te funcione, como hice yo en esta foto que te he adjuntado. Respecto a lo del integrado esta ya aqui en españa a lo largo ee esta semana supongo que me llegue, estos envios de china tardan un monton. SALUDOOS!!


----------



## Adorisman (Mar 2, 2021)

frica dijo:


> hola de nuevo Adorisman:
> 
> Una pregunta, para realizar medidas de voltaje en la PBC, tienen que colocar la pieza de plástico con el botón deslizado (o como se llame) con las posiciones 1 a 4. Pero al estar abierta la carcasa de plástico, ¿como colocas la PBC junto al botón deslizador sin que se mueva y pierda contacto con la láminas de la PBC? ¿y luego cómo haces mediciones si un lado de la pbc está oculta?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿te llegó el integrado?


Hola, me acaba de llegar el integrado, yo pedi el que tenia HEF40610BT y me ha llegado el integrado CD40106BM, al perecer el mismo que el tuyo, lo he cambiado y ahora si que me llegan 8V al integrado, pero no me da tension la salida hacia la manta, yo tengo igual que tu dos condensadores 1 de 1uF 100V ---El tema es que ese condensador me da un valor de ESR de 3,5ohms ¿Alto verdad? y el otro condensador el mio es de 220uF, 16v al parecer el tuyo es de 100uF segun dijistes, me lo podrias confirmar? aparte puedes confirmarme que a ti te llegan 8V en la alimentacion del integrado? GRACIAS!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 2, 2021



Adorisman dijo:


> Yo llegue a la conclusion de que fue el integrado, cuando termine de hablar en este foro lo desoldé y una vez desoldado, si que me llegan los 8V al circuito, por ende el integrado, creo que estaba en corto y haria caer la tensión hasta el punto de no hacer lucir la bombilla ni que funcionase el circuito , llevo 2 semanas esperando a que venga el integrado de china, ya os contare algo cuando me llegue y lo cambie


Claro que yo la medida de el condensador de 1uf 100v la e hecho fuera de placa me lo podrias confirmar??


----------

